

Blogging With Emacs - mofeeta
http://twitch.nervestaple.com/2011/10/09/blogging_with_emacs/

======
juanre
I wrote org-jekyll to blog from org-mode, and have been using emacs to produce
all my sites ever since:

<http://juanreyero.com/open/org-jekyll/>

The problem I was trying to solve with org-jekyll was separating more or less
static content, generated with standard org-publish, from blog posts,
generated by org-jekyll and going to the _posts directory (and thus being part
of the feed generation, etc). I haven't kept up with org-mode development
lately, there might be easier ways to do it now.

------
eschulte
For more information on bloggin from Org-mode, see
<http://orgmode.org/worg/org-blog-wiki.html>

Also, the many options available in Org-mode projects make jekyll nearly
superfluous (e.g., things like site wide css/js and page templates are baked
in), see <http://orgmode.org/manual/Publishing.html>

------
zrail
Org-mode always seems cool but I have never really gotten around to trying it
out. What I find myself needing lately is a universal input system that lets
me send it data from emacs, web, email, and mobile, as well as easy review and
categorization and all that jazz. Ideally I'd be able to take that and
directly reference it in an emacs buffer while I write a blog post or
something.

Any ideas?

~~~
juanre
In OSX it's not too hard to set up with orgmode. This will allow you to easily
link to mail:

(require 'org-mac-message)

(global-set-key (read-kbd-macro "C-c C-x m") 'org-mac-message-insert-selected)

I find that the easiest way to categorize email, especially when I need to
generate a todo item from it (to be later ignored among way too many todo
items), is to link to it from an org-mode buffer.

There are tools for referencing directly to whatever is in your browser, check
out org-mac-protocol (<https://github.com/claviclaws/org-mac-protocol>).

There's also an iphone app that allows input from your iphone and easy syncing
with emacs and orgmode, <http://mobileorg.ncogni.to/>.

~~~
zrail
That iPhone app looks cool. I was thinking more along the lines of being able
to email a special address and it automatically getting appended to an org
buffer, or something like that.

------
pinchyfingers
I just stick with Emacs for composing posts. Format them with Markdown and
copy from my Emacs buffer into Wordpress. Simple enough for me. All the files
are on Github, so I guess I could create a plug-in to pull from Github into
Wordpress, but after spending an hour writing an article, spending two seconds
hitting cutting and pasting isn't a significant waste of time.

------
tjpick
"up to you to generate the quality content that only you can generate"

Surely there's a more elegant way to state that. One that doesn't use the
words "generate" and "content".

~~~
cmiles74
Ick, it looks that much worse when someone is quoting me! Consider me duly
shamed for that absolutely awful sentence.

------
rwboyer
Having Vi burned into my muscle memory since the 80's I could never use
(literally) emacs for more than 30seconds without inevitably random "i"'s,
some "/regx", etc embedded in my text - (that and the RMI inducing ctl-meta-
esc-alt-x'ing thing ;))

I love Jekyll/Octopress - but my tool chain of choice for post writing is...

IA -> Marked -> jekyll/s3cmd with a tripwire script -> s3 -> cloudfront

Write - save - blam.

RB

------
codeherb
You can also use github repositories to actually serve up your blog if you use
jekyll! I run my blog using this setup + github and it works pretty well.

~~~
rcfox
You can even point domains at these, so that GitHub hosts your content but
it's all under your domain name.

------
scottjad
If you just want to use org-mode with Octopress this is how:
[http://jaderholm.com/blog/blog/2011/09/26/blogging-with-
org-...](http://jaderholm.com/blog/blog/2011/09/26/blogging-with-org-mode-and-
octopress/)

------
baali
There is also this org2blog(<https://github.com/punchagan/org2blog>) which
lets you publish directly from Emacs’ org-mode to WordPress blogs.

------
lambada
It seems to me this article would be better titled as 'Blogging with Jekyll'
as Jekyll seems to be the time it spends most of its time on.

~~~
cmiles74
That is a good point. When I started this post, my goal was to put something
together that would let me write the articles from Emacs and easily get them
out on the internets. It turned out that the Jekyll part took much more time
than the Org Mode part.

------
maigret
As a side note, the author has a very beautiful color scheme on the
screenshot. I suspect the Solarized scheme.

~~~
cmiles74
That is correct! I'm using sellout's Solarized color theme for Emacs[0]. It's
also available in the Marmalade[1] repository under "color-theme-solarized".

[0] <https://github.com/sellout/emacs-color-theme-solarized>

[1] <http://marmalade-repo.org/>

~~~
maigret
For me it conflicts with the Gnome Terminal Solarized theme though. I had to
switch to GTK Emacs (from emacs -nw) to get the color scheme to work. But it
looks fantastic now :)

------
Macphisto
org-mode is the gateway drug for emacs and in my opinion, one of the things
that makes emacs great. A user, Carsten Dominik had a need for someone, hacked
some elisp and it grew into something awesome. It's still one of my favorite
pieces of software.

